# PDF Version You'd Like to See



## Marius Delphus (Aug 27, 2008)

We'd like to take a moment to ask EN Publishing customers where they stand in regards to PDF compatibility, with a view toward upgrading our releases to Acrobat 6 (PDF 1.5x) format. For some time now, we've been using an Acrobat 5-compatible (PDF 1.4x) format almost exclusively (except for a brief flirtation with Acrobat 6, which caused a couple problems).

Advantages:


Acrobat 5: best compatibility (mainly, a couple of legacy OSes)
Acrobat 6: best design options (mainly, layers)
Disadvantages:


Acrobat 5: fewer design options (mainly, lack of layers)
Acrobat 6: less compatibility (mainly, a couple of legacy OSes)
As an aside, if you bought "Mythic Earth," you know the kind of thing we can accomplish with Acrobat layers.

So please go ahead and vote in the poll if you're a past, current, or prospective EN Publishing customer, and if you have any comments regarding PDF version compatibility, please let us know in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Selganor (Aug 27, 2008)

For quite some time I'm using the Foxit Reader (and no more Acrobat), which has proven to be a full replacement of the Acrobat Reader


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 28, 2008)

Foxit Reader 2.3 says it's compatible with PDF standard 1.7 (Acrobat 8, theoretically). Thanks for the info!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm using Acrobat 7.0 and Reader 9.


----------



## Verequus (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm using on Linux usually KPDF, but a quick search didn't show up what PDF version KPDf supports.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 31, 2008)

It says it's based on XPDF, the current version of which supports PDF 1.7.


----------



## Alcïbïades (Sep 10, 2008)

Ghostscript supports the PDF 1.7 format as well.


----------

